# Japan Debris Field



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Yesterday on TV I saw a very nice large 2 story home in Japan floating in the water. This isn't too unusual these days, except this one was floating 3 miles offshore. I was just wondering if the large debris field caused by the tsunami will be a cause for concern for pacific cruisers or will all this stuff just sink and not be a problem.

Mike


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

The Brits. are telling their nationals to get out of the Country because of the radiation risk.

If we were in the Pacific I think we would be trying to get out of any prevailing wind systems that come from Japan.

Phil


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Presumably a certain amount of rubbish is going to make it across to California and Mexico though you would think that most of it will be washed back onto the Japanese coast.


----------

